# Great News for Preachers (not)



## Marrow Man (Mar 28, 2009)

My friend Tom, a PCA pastor in Arizona, posted this on his blog this morning. As if the word of God was not being diluted enough in many pulpits today... 



> You too can save tons of time writing your sermons" was the tag line on an email the automatically went to my junk mail file. I believe you will see why as you read it.
> 
> "[link deleted] is the monthly sermon subscription service that will revolutionize the way you do ministry! Imagine always being prepared a month in advance with complete sermon manuscripts and accompanying Powerpoint files, all in relevant, biblically based, series."
> 
> ...


----------



## BJClark (Mar 28, 2009)

if we had a pastor do this..I'd have encourage our elders to get the pastor to turn from such laziness of God's word--or leave that church..


----------



## KMK (Mar 28, 2009)

These kinds of services have been available for years now through Pastors.com and others. There are two full-time Pastors in my little town alone who more often than not preach sermons written by someone else and do not tell the congregation! How do I know? Listen to their sermons available at their website and Google one of the catchy phrases. Without much work you will see that exact sermon posted somewhere.

My question for those who do not write their own sermons... WHAT DO YOU DO WITH YOUR TIME? What are you getting paid for? Is the Holy Spirit dead that He cannot speak to you anymore? Don't your sheep have specific needs that some guy at a website is not aware of? There are many bivocational pastors out there that write their own sermons.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, we wouldn't even need preachers. The cleaning lady could stand up there and give the sermon, "ministering to their needs and equipping them to fulfill their calling."


----------

